# Lamen's terms for why ICS camera doesn't work right now.



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of confusion amongst many of the people here.

The camera/camcorder in ICS does not work because of certain Libraries/hardware related code that is missing.

This cannot be fixed by downloading any app or apk, because the app does not contain this information. The app is merely a UI for the hardware.

"Analogy Time"-

Let's say you have a Brand New Camaro with a 6.2L LS3 V8 producing 426 hp. Now, let's say General Motors announces a new engine that has... oh idk... 500hp! So you buy it for your camaro. Sounds great so far right? Well... later on... you figure out there currently is no transmission that will hook up to the motor for your car... so yes you have an awesome engine... but nothing to connect it to.

This essentially is the problem with ICS. The drivers(its a little more complex than simply one file) for GB do not work for ICS at all. ICS needs a different set of instructions to run our camera than Gingerbread and Froyo did. This is why no "apps" work. It's not the camera app or any other app. Its the file the apps connect to thats causing the issue.

Hope this helps with some of the confusion.


----------

